# Burlington, VT 32.9" of snow in 24 hrs!!!



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

No pictures yet....too tired from digging out. Biggest dump in history....so much for global warming....

this is an insane amount for us...started snowing and just kept coming....only saving grace was it that is was really nice snow....light and dry....

standby for photos of this record day.

Dave


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

I spent two years in Brattleboro. Made it up to Burlington for quite a few party's. That would be an insane ammount of snow! Watch out for those flash floods in the spring or on a hot day from that load!


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

i was at my uncles house in Holland VT, he got 3ft of that white stuff.


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats crazy most we have gotten this year is 2in.


----------



## dam (Oct 28, 2008)

I plow in the Underhill and Jericho area. We got about 28 inchs. It was nice plowing snow, not real heavy, but it stayed where you put it. It cleaned up nice.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

SD-Dave;943162 said:


> Biggest dump in history....so much for global warming....
> 
> Dave


since when is snow a temperture? wasn't this also the longest time on record between snows for burlington VT?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

...


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

Great point Big Lou....Global warming produces extremes


anyway.....enjoy the snow...... you'll be busy for a week


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice storm, too bad it wasn't more in the mtns. Great for plow guys though.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

it is *due* to global warming that greenland is producing more moisture than ever and our storm jet stream path is shifting further to the south making the seasons more volatile.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I also plow in Burlington but this storm was kinda lame.. I only plowed everyone twice.. it fell quick and light.. no wind at all.. it was no where near as much work as the valentines day storm..


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

great snow....really light and fluffy...now I know what the western guys get.

mark my words....climate change/global warming is a total scam just like the new ice age that was predicted during the 70's and the Y2K bug 10 years ago. All the errant emails confirm that the "fix" was in by a lot of scientists and politicans who had a huge stake in the game. Yes the climate changes but we as human's have nothing to do with it. Sun spots, volcanos etc. all due more in a year then man can do in 100.

Ok off my soap box.....boy did we get a lot of snow!!!!


----------

